

Jump Point Search Explained - albertzeyer
http://zerowidth.com/2013/05/05/jump-point-search-explained.html

======
hayksaakian
So what are the downsides of JPS? Why is A* still the default ?

~~~
davmre
JPS assumes a very particular geometric structure, i.e., a grid with uniform
weights, while A* is much more general and works on any graph with arbitrary
edge weights. So there are lots of problems where the JPS tricks don't apply,
but you can still use A*.

~~~
goldfeld
What if each tile had a different attrition score (not necessarily making
movement slower but e.g. consuming more resources in a game)? Would that
conceptually be the be same as edge weights and thus more fit for A*?

~~~
davmre
Yes, you could represent the score of a tile as the cost of an edge leading
into (or out of) that tile. I don't know if it's possible to generalize any of
the JPS ideas to this setting (my guess is that it'd be tricky), but basic A*
would definitely work.

------
b6
This is a beautifully done explanation, especially the JS solver.

